# Need to finish early, Any way to mature faster?



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2008)

My buds are down to there last line of defence. The last set of fan leaves.
I have been fighting spidermites on this grow. They are back again and I got 
2 weeks left but the thing is after this last set of leaves the dam buggers 
will attack my buds. It happened last grow and my yield suffered in quanty 
as well as quality. I dont want that to happen again.

Heres a shot of my cabinet grow.







Hell all Im growing is buds.







I have been fighting the mites with safers spray and a bug strip. I can kill them but not their eggs. 
I know how to do it but I need to wait till harvest. Then Im going to toss the trays and bleach everything.



*The point of this post is to see if somebody knew if there was a way I could get my trichs to mature faster. *
*You know, get amber faster.*

I got a jewelers glass and took a shot of the trichs with HPS on.
You can see they are starting to turn milky







I have read that giving the plants more darkness will make the trichomes produce more THC and 
the more they produce the darker the trich head gets.

Has anyone tried 48/12 for any lenght of time?

Any opinion as to whether you think it would help or not?

Thanks​


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 12, 2008)

No, not this far along.
The trichs oxidize (rust) it is the diminished returns when the heads go cloudy then amber.

Putting ripe bananas in cab will produce ethylene gas and will ripen bud faster. But hell the bananas are tasty and I always have the munchies...........not enough time.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2008)

diemdepyro said:


> No, not this far along.
> The trichs oxidize (rust) it is the diminished returns when the heads go cloudy then amber.
> 
> Putting ripe bananas in cab will produce ethylene gas and will ripen bud faster. But hell the bananas are tasty and I always have the munchies...........not enough time.


 
Thanks for the imput.

I just googled it and found out some interesting things. 
Looks like bananas, cucumbers and melons all produce this gas but I 
havent found any time frame in reguards to how long it takes to be effective. 
What the hell, I'm off to the store first thing tomorrow.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 12, 2008)

The easiest way to harvest early is just cut the fuckers down. But I don't advise of this techniqe


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2008)

TOKEMASTERFLEX said:


> The easiest way to harvest early is just cut the fuckers down. But I don't advise of this techniqe


 
LOL cutting the fuckers down is exactly what I am lookin at. 
Deal is, they are not done, I have fucked up before.


----------



## diemdepyro (Dec 12, 2008)

You will look back with regret if you chop early. The ethylene will cause ripening. The problem with that is buds pack on weight during the last weeks. If you harvest now you will likely have "air bud".

You really need to stop that soap spray and start spraying with water. Water will wash away some of the bugs and rinse that soap off. At this point you can only control these spider mites. The pest strip will kill the adults. Wash them off.
Sometimes you get mites because something is wrong like heat stress or messed up RH. You are fighting bugs. Be the bug...


----------



## ripz (Dec 12, 2008)

get a bottle of ripen and they are done in 7 days


----------



## satch (Dec 12, 2008)

Not to derail your thread but I had a mite problem really bad a little while back and an old timer gave me the advice to use dish washing detergent on them. The ammonia dehydrates the bugs and they die. He told me to mix a spoonful with about a gallon of water and apply it with a spray bottle directly where they are. Also with it being soap it'll be gone soon so you won't hurt your buds taste. Bleach seems like it would be a little toxic to your babies. Give soap a shot before you do something drastic. GL~


----------



## hectorius (Dec 12, 2008)

take off all the feeder leaves cut down to 10 on 14 off and lower your temp by 10 degrees to fuck those spidermites up and finish it. Do this for a week when you lower the temp the spidermites get sluggish and barely move


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2008)

All great imput. My thanks to everyone.

I checked out ripz suggestion I goggled ripen and found Ripener I Concentrate. It looks like this is used with some kind of Ethylene Generator. Is that the case? Or you think you can just use it straight out of the bottle?

Looks like I need more info before I order any.

For now I took hectorius advice that actually confirmed my idea of less light by dropping the cycle to 10/14

I will hit the leaves that are left with water and wash off the safers spray, but for now on its just water. I started flushing with 1/4 nutes, couple days I will go ph R/O water only. If this speeds it up I dont want to have to flush later.

Still, I would like to know if anyone has used ripener straight out of the bottle. 
That could be handy, if not this crop there is always curing to consider.


----------



## cruzer101 (Dec 12, 2008)

satch said:


> Not to derail your thread but I had a mite problem really bad a little while back and an old timer gave me the advice to use dish washing detergent on them. The ammonia dehydrates the bugs and they die. He told me to mix a spoonful with about a gallon of water and apply it with a spray bottle directly where they are. Also with it being soap it'll be gone soon so you won't hurt your buds taste. Bleach seems like it would be a little toxic to your babies. Give soap a shot before you do something drastic. GL~


 
Good point, as a matter of fact thats what safers spray is. mainly soap.
Then the next day spray with water so plant can breath again.

Maybe I wasnt clear on the bleach thing. 
At that point there will be no plants in the cabinet.
I am going to bleach between grows to try and kill the eggs.


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

Floramite is what finality worked.


----------

